# scrap prices



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Scrap prices are getting so low it's a judgment call to do anymore...I guess because you don't have to pay to get rid of it, and if it makes time sense. Or does a guy stockpile? (if you have the means)


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

stockpile if you can scrap goes by the stock market if oil gas goes sky high again so will scrap it is low where i live too right now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Around here the more tons you have the more money you get


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Dump here takes scrap iron for free. Last load my cheap help hauled in was a penny a pound. Easier to haul it to the landfill and less chance of getting a flat..................


----------



## HomePS (Jan 24, 2013)

5 cents for steel, a joke, I dont even bring copper in anymore I just keep collecting it. Make a joke with myself that it will be my retirement one day.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Dump here takes scrap iron for free. Last load my cheap help hauled in was a penny a pound. Easier to haul it to the landfill and less chance of getting a flat..................



Penny a pound here too 

Take it to the dump, $50 a ton in fees. 
They get the scrap to sell. 
I don't think so


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, no charge to dump scrap at the landfill here. 12 bucks my cheap help got at the scrap yard didn't even pay for his flat tire repair. Not worth it. I'll haul it to the dump.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Yeah, no charge to dump scrap at the landfill here. 12 bucks my cheap help got at the scrap yard didn't even pay for his flat tire repair. Not worth it. I'll haul it to the dump.


Is that why I keep getting flat tire repair charges on that truck?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I heard yesterday the price has come back up a little


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Is that why I keep getting flat tire repair charges on that truck?


Was the trailer...........


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I hauled 1,700# of scrap and two lead acid batteries in last week. I got paid more for the batts than the scrap metal. Looks like I will be stockpiling for awhile.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

haul it in and I used to buy the crew lunch so it was a double ender I didn't have to pay to get rid of it and I would get the "meal out of town" write off !


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

BPWY said:


> I heard yesterday the price has come back up a little



It won't go back up until oil and gas starts drilling more and then that means we are getting screwed at the pump so pick your poison. The prices are low where I am (Louisiana) because oil isn't ordering as much drill stem currently.


----------

